# ***rena xp2 filter set up***



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

I'm setting up the Rena XP2 Filter and have a quick question. I have the option of using either the *SPRAY BAR *or the *POWER JET NOZZLE* which of the two would be better to go with??? I'm using the filter for a 15 gallon. I was thinking of using the spray bar but figured I would ask for other peeps opinions seeing how I'm relatively new and don't know the ins and outs of fish keeping. Please let me know what you would choose and why? Last but not least, what is the dif between using the two.??


----------



## NewGuy (Apr 22, 2010)

What type of fish are you gonna keep in there? The spray bar would be better if you want to try and reduce the amount of current especially if you point in towards the glass. The powerjet nozzle is good if you want to keep fish who can handle the high current.


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

That I'm not too sure of as of yet. Probably Rams, Gertrudes possibly guppies....the tank will be planted but not heavily tho. what type of fish can handle high current???


----------



## NewGuy (Apr 22, 2010)

Things that swim around really fast can generally handle current or things that have suckers. With an XP2 and only 15g I would probably go with the spray bar. Even heavily planted that's plenty of flow for such a small tank.


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

I'm having a hard time getting the hoses on the odds and ends.....can anyone help me out with suggestions that would make it easier to get the hose on a lil easier. Someone told me to heat the end that needs to go on to help it expand....but my better sense tells me otherwise.....Opinions greatly appr8'd.


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

use some stress coat as lubrication to slide the hoses

if u don't have stress coat.. saliva works as well


----------

